# Howdie



## Chipotle (Jul 10, 2007)

Well, I have been wanting to join some sort of writing group for some time.  This is my first shot, and who knows what may transpire from all this.  I believe that every individual has at least one good book in them (one hit wonder).  I believe I have a couple.  My own ideas are autobiographical, going with the old writing saying of writing what you know best!  I plan to submit scenes from stories.  I struggle with the dilemma of writing a  screenplay or a novel, believing that a screenplay may be easier, given my own  penchant for eliciting visual images in my writing.  On the other hand, the novel form is more comprehensive and complete in conveying all the nuances of a story that a screenplay is limited to. However, a screenplay format forces the writer to be succinct and concise and get to the essence of the sequences of the story. And you can always adapt a screenplay from a book... so  a novel format it shall be.  Thanks.  More later....soon I hope.


C.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow man. Some decisive stuff you've got there. 

Watch out for the GV.

Welcome.


----------



## The Hack (Jul 10, 2007)

With all those hands, you should be able to write both simultaneously.



> Watch out for the GV.


 
That's the first thing I thought of.  He'll have something harsh to say about this.


----------



## speakerphone2 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'l try to calm him, in vain, of course.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

You people know me not.

Screenplays are almost always fruitless. You'd better be good.

As for adaptation, I do believe that's why there are so many books turned into films.

That's worked, yeah.

Welcome.


----------



## ebmadman (Jul 10, 2007)

What's up Chipotle, welcome to the forums. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Baron (Jul 10, 2007)

Greetings and welcome

Rob


----------



## Chipotle (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you all,   bring it on GV


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Ach, no legends here.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey! Welcome to the forum, C.


----------

